# UK sites in south England



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A small group of us (4) are looking for a site, or sites, in the south of the UK that are within 300 yards to a town/village/regular bus stop. No further west than Dorchester. We will be quite happy with CL or Cs.
Any help on this please.
Oh yes middle of Sept.


cabby


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Why not look on the map version of the data-base?

You would then be able to decide whether the "south" includes Watford Gap. :lol: 

Enjoy - Gordon


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

There is a site just about three miles from Poole Quay, in Dorset, and a bus stop right at the gate, Lychett Manor, very popular and well run.

Jenny


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks Jenny, yes we were there earlier this year, so cannot use the same site again this year. it is a very nice site.

Using the campsite map I do not find it that helpful, as the map search will give you plenty to look at but it would help if the town or location was in the heading, or am I doing it all wrong, again.

cabby


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Last week we stayed on a CS at The Red Lion in Winfrith Newburgh. It's on the A352 but behind a row of trees so we weren't aware of road noise. It's a little West of Wool but East of Dorchester. It was for us a short walk through a playing field to the village centre where there is a very well stocked post office / general store, but not a lot else. We'll definitely go again but our main reason is that we like a base close to the nearby village where my son and his family live.

I was going to put this in the database earlier but was interrupted. I'll get round to it eventually.


Chris


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

cabby said:


> Thanks Jenny, yes we were there earlier this year, so cannot use the same site again this year. it is a very nice site.
> 
> Using the Campsite Map I do not find it that helpful, as the map search will give you plenty to look at but it would help if the town or location was in the heading, or am I doing it all wrong, again.
> 
> cabby


There is a good THS at Leyland (Vicars Hill), Lymington, New Forest National Park that finishes on 16th September. It is a short stroll to the ferry terminal for a foot passenger trip to Yarmouth and Lymington town centre is within strollling distance.

Another one at Furzebrook, Wareham, Dorset which starts on 17th September. Bit further stroll to Wareham but near bus route to Swanage etc.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

CCC site at Moreton (or CC site the other side of railway); next to station & good pub. Trains to Dorchester & weymouth / Poole etc teh other way.


----------



## 362bkr (Apr 29, 2013)

. We will be quite happy with CL or Cs

cabby[/quote]
Sorry but still learning here , what is CL and Cs ?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

362bkr said:


> . We will be quite happy with CL or Cs
> 
> cabby


Sorry but still learning here , what is CL and Cs ?[/quote]

CL = Certified Location [Caravan Club]
CS = Certified Site [Camping & Caravanning Club]

They are 5 van sites certified by the CC or C&CC in accordance with their exemption certification. They do not own them just certify them.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Also THS are temp holiday sites arranged by club on school grounds etc.during the holidays.
forgotten which club now, Rayc will answer that I am sure.

cabby


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

cabby said:


> Also THS are temp holiday sites arranged by club on school grounds etc.during the holidays.
> forgotten which club now, Rayc will answer that I am sure.
> 
> cabby


Temporary Holiday Site [THS] =C&CC
Holiday Rally = CC


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

cabby 

I was going to suggest Bay View in Pevensey Bay but then I remembered you were already close by...... :wink: 

coals to Newcastle and all that!!


----------

